
Microsoft in hot water over China factory conditions - jacquesm
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/04/14/microsoft-in-hot-water-over-china-factory-conditions/
======
Sam_Odio
> _Again, Microsoft is the biggest company implicated here, with some of its
> components being constructed in said factories. Other companies include HP,
> Samsung, Acer, Logitech, and Foxconn._

Interesting how MSFT gets the bad press, yet it's not clear they're the
primary buyer of parts from these factories. They're just the "biggest."

~~~
jacquesm
In Dutch we have a proverb that says something like 'High trees catch lots of
wind'.

Dutch proverbs as a rule are hard to translate but you get the idea.

------
motters
Having worked in various factories, mainly in Europe, I completely disagree
that these kind of hellish working conditions are just "the nature of the
beast". Many factories have good working conditions and high safety standards,
thanks in part to adequate and scrupulously enforced regulations and also the
awareness that mistreatment of any sort can lead to significant legal
compensation claims.

~~~
jacquesm
The period alluded to is the beginning of the industrial revolution.

But even so, today there are people that take terrible advantage of others,
even in rich European countries:
<http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/main/investigations/24725/>

Read it and weep.

